# Zweite Kamera an HTC und per Bluetooth kommunizieren?



## aquarium1974 (2. Jun 2012)

Hallo Forenmitglieder!

Ich möchte an mein HTC Desire HD eine zweite Kamera anschließen. Damit will ich parallel filmen.
Nun habe ich schon herausgefunden, daß ich wohl über den MICRO-USB keine Kamera anschließen kann und parallel den Datenstrom mitlesen kann.

Macht nix.
Was ich dachte ist folgendes:
Wenn in meiner App die Kameraaufzeichnung stoppt funkt mein HTC die zweite Kamera an per Bluetooth. Die beiden kommunizeren dann miteinander und über tragen Daten von Kamera zu HTC.

Das HTC soll dann autmatisch denn Schnitt machen, sprich sowas wie 30 Sekunden zurück ab letzem Knopfdruck speichern. 

Die beiden Geräte sollen sich also synchronisieren.


Geht sowas?

Gruss

Aquarium1974


----------



## schlingel (3. Jun 2012)

Ja klar geht sowas, wenn deine Kamera den blauen Zahn unterstützt. Vielleicht kriegst du allerdings Probleme mit dem RAM:


----------



## aquarium1974 (3. Jun 2012)

Kannst du es etwas näher ausführen?

Beispielcode?
Links?
Paar Erläuterungen?

Wäre suuupernett!


Danke

AQ.


----------

